# Thermes attached to Stellplatz near Frieburg ish



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

In Practical Motorhome Jan 2015 there was an article about German spas, which caught my wife's imagination. The only problem being that most are to the eastern side of Germany.
We are travelling towards Basle but first to Dusseldorf. Thus anywhere on this journey, ideally with a Stellplatz attached or within walking distance.
Has anyone any ideas?:grin2:
Thank you


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Baden - Baden; small stellplatz on west side of town (well it was about 8 years ago!), buses to town. Caracala spa, and the old Roman one. Beautiful city.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Bad Bellingen is one of our favourites.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I know you said the ones in the Practical Motorhome article weren't near where you are planning on going, so this is slightly irrelevant, but below is a list of the GPS co-ordinates and descriptions for the Stellplatz mentioned in that article in case anyone else is interested.

This is from a GPX file, but you should be able to transpose them into most satnavs.

<wpt lat='48.0170259' lon='9.4882634'>
<name>Sonnenhof-Therme
Spa stelplatz. Reduced Spa entry</name>
</wpt>

<wpt lat='48.500839' lon='9.3770429'>
<name>Albthermen
Spa Stelplatz. Simple thermal Spa decent Sauna. Good for Swabian Alps</name>
</wpt>

<wpt lat='49.2185256' lon='8.6717722'>
<name>Thermarium
Spa Stelplatz. Large Spa with varied experiences including snow chamber</name>
</wpt>

<wpt lat='49.493645' lon='9.7900575'>
<name>Solymar
Spa Stellplatz. Great sauna, cutting edge water experiences</name>
</wpt>

<wpt lat='51.5215115' lon='9.9300152'>
<name>Badeparadies Eiswiese
Spa Stellplatz. Spa-like bathing with brine pools and family fun pool</name>
</wpt>

<wpt lat='47.9141866' lon='9.7608456'>
<name>Bad Waldsee Therme
Large smart thermal baths with a top-notch Stellplatz.</name>
</wpt>

<wpt lat='51.6312345' lon='8.3519644'>
<name>Hellweg Sole-Thermen
Modest spa offeing both leisure and therapy. Parkland Adjacent</name>
</wpt>

<wpt lat='51.8708109' lon='10.560168'>
<name>Sole Therme
Unpretentious spa. Convenient for visiting UNESCO World Heritage town of Goslar and the Hartz mountains</name>
</wpt>

<wpt lat='48.4321851' lon='13.1836581'>
<name>Wohlfuhl-Therme
Mixed Spa featuring salt grotto. Smart Stellplatz</name>
</wpt>

<wpt lat='48.2919023' lon='11.8863702'>
<name>Therme Erding
Europe`s largest thermal Spa. Vast outdoor tropical paradise. World`s largest Sauna</name>
</wpt>


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Another Therme we have stayed at in the locality you are considering can be found here: Bad Krozingen

A slightly larger and more 'upmarket' therme, but we find the waters at Bad Bellingen warmer.


----------

